# Leukemia Cup Ches Bay Crew Needed July 11-13



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

looking for crew for the upcoming Leukemia Cup.
sabre 30 mkIII with clean bottom crisp sails and low stress race attitude. we eat and drink better than anyone else on the course, i'd dare say(being a chef helps a bit). boat is competitive and occasionally the skipper sails a decent race.i need some muscle and a bit of heft for those fun "rail times". 
experience, however, trumps weight...
boat is well equipped and comfortable..
if you have race exp, lemme know.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Great cause....Sorry cant help..

Hope you get more wind then Jody got though...


----------



## BigAssHam (Nov 5, 2007)

Sanct - I am supposed to crewing on a Cat 27 but no one else in the fleet signed up so now there's a question as to whether or not we'll race ( if we do, it may be PHRF ). If we don't - you're boat sounds like fun - I'll sign up.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Interested. I'll have to check my schedule and decide if I want to race my own boat or not. 

6' 180# 26 years old. 
Trim spin, pack spin, trim main, rail meat, however I've only raced once officially on a C&C 35 mkIII. Will work any position from pit to bow.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*July, Ches Bay...could be still..could be wet and wild*



Stillraining said:


> Great cause....Sorry cant help..
> 
> Hope you get more wind then Jody got though...


how did jody do anyway?

hey guys, once you figure out whether you are sailing your own boat or not. lemme know.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sanctuarysam said:


> how did jody do anyway?


One word - no wind.

Even being a AFOC didn't help... couldn't break enough wind!


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*i hate no wind sailing*

here, these nasty, biting black flies descend upon the boat (even w/ a decent breeze).we have speculated they live in some tideline grasses or such.
i have 'fond' memories of having the heated discussion of calm vs the engine noise of a 6 hp evinrude in a cockpit well mount to get relief from temps and bugs 
trying to figure out how much crew i need is the toughest part. stiff breeze and i need some meat on the rail. light air, i could sail w/ 1-2 others. 
anybody have a crystal ball they can check? 
ok..where did you place jody..huh huh huh?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sanctuarysam said:


> here, these nasty, biting black flies descend upon the boat (even w/ a decent breeze).we have speculated they live in some tideline grasses or such.
> i have 'fond' memories of having the heated discussion of calm vs the engine noise of a 6 hp evinrude in a cockpit well mount to get relief from temps and bugs
> trying to figure out how much crew i need is the toughest part. stiff breeze and i need some meat on the rail. light air, i could sail w/ 1-2 others.
> anybody have a crystal ball they can check?
> ok..where did you place jody..huh huh huh?


Go with 4 to 6 (lean to six). I had nine crew on mine, and even in light air - the extra rail meat will help...have them hike just as you would for heavy.

We did a DNF.... they called it early and we collectively agreed it was more about being on the water sailing than motoring just to make the finish line....besides motoring across the finish line is not finishing in my book. Either there is wind to race or there is not - sadly there was none on this occasion...but our races do not do the PHRF scoring or anything its more uhm laidback or as they call it "relaxed rules of racing".


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*well..even a bad day on the race course...*

great cause and a great party has been my experience here on the lower ches fbyc leukemia cup.
i was thinking 4-6 total too.i have several lean crew possible, just not confirmed. the meat would have to be balanced against trim..my big ass driving and hopefully my b-i-l (a sabre 34 owner) helping in the pit. he's pretty light, 150ish i think. 
karen is taking sailing classes next week...my sis even said this was prolly a good idea..funny how patient i am w/ others..i screamed at her a bunch (all legitimate safety issues..i swear) 
she has no race exp (only been sailing a few times together >6x). and being 5"4' 135#, doesn't give much help (although she is a retired army officer) she's tough and strong, just lacks experience.
then again, she'd rather be on the commie or chase boat, taking pictures w/ her big ass camera.
i'm pretty sure my brother is racing his morgan 24...he would be my first choice (although for 30 years he drove a boat that had already sunk..)
and jody..DNF is better than DNS...you were there..more than most i suspect.
happy hump day all


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sanctuarysam said:


> great cause and a great party has been my experience here on the lower ches fbyc leukemia cup.
> i was thinking 4-6 total too.i have several lean crew possible, just not confirmed. the meat would have to be balanced against trim..my big ass driving and hopefully my b-i-l (a sabre 34 owner) helping in the pit. he's pretty light, 150ish i think.
> karen is taking sailing classes next week...my sis even said this was prolly a good idea..funny how patient i am w/ others..i screamed at her a bunch (all legitimate safety issues..i swear)
> she has no race exp (only been sailing a few times together >6x). and being 5"4' 135#, doesn't give much help (although she is a retired army officer) she's tough and strong, just lacks experience.
> ...


Well less screaming - more cooking  No reason to yell on a sailboat even over safety issues (well sometimes - maybe)... Besides not really much difference of racing than cruising other than everyone wants to tweek something even though its good enough or decides that if you can't do what everyone else is doing then don't bother doing anything at all... But you have the gourmet thing going for you - and yeah - I had quite a chuckle on the DNF versus DNS..

You'll do find as that is a great boat for the event and surely the crew will appreciate all the good eats... !!!


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

CBOFS: Wind Forecast Guidance

wind forecast for the bay, however, it only does the next 24 hours I believe.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> CBOFS: Wind Forecast Guidance
> 
> wind forecast for the bay, however, it only does the next 24 hours I believe.


meant to thank you for the link...
that's amazing (when it's working) and i can see using that info..or at least attempting to integrate it into a sail plan.

happy father's day all


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Sending you a PM and adding this event on my calender. Bump.


----------

